# HauntSeeker



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello everyone. I wanted to give everyone the heads up that my site will be changing soon. My friend from www.christmaslightfinder.com is helping me setup code for my site. When I am finished with the code my site will have a lot more features. You will be able to log in and change all your information via the web. You will be able to upload a picture of your haunt, group, or etc so that everyone will be able to check it out before coming to your house. The main focus of my site will be to allow non-haunters or civilians (what I like to call them) the opportunity to find your haunt and get direction so they may see it up close. There will be even a rating scale for your haunt for everyone to tell you how good your haunt is.


Now for the people who are already on my site who would like to remain, I would ask that you send me a PM, email, or upload your information to me.(Link below) I need to know what you called your haunt, I need a full address, and email address, and password. Also I need a photo of your haunt so that everyone can check it out. And if anything has changed like website or what ever, please forward that too. OH, and a description of your haunt would be great too. That information will be on there as well. You can tell people that your haunt is for kids or scary or what ever you would like. Just be informative. 

If you forgot if you are on my website, check the link below. It lists all the sites and such.

http://www.hauntseeker.com/view.php3

Email:
You can email the information to: webmaster AT hauntseeker dot com : you probably figure what I mean by the email address. Had to hide my email so that I don’t get a lot of spam.

You can also upload your picture and information as a text file to the below link. Just put in your text file all the information I asked for. Just send me a PM when you upload the info. YOu can zip it which would be better.

http://www.nakedfrog.net/myuploader.html


If you don’t want your address posted on line for fear, I might be able to have them send you an email. But again the main focus is to have people find you and check out your haunt or pro haunt, etc. If you work all year long on props and Halloween things, you might as well show it off.

Thank you,
Mark


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok, I have updated my site Hauntseek.com with new code. I am hoping to use it to promote everyone's haunts or if you have your own Haunted house. Doesn't matter to me. It just gives me something to do. 

I know some of you already put your haunt on my site a while ago, but since I have updated the software, I need you to do it again. This time it will ask you to setup an account. Once your email is verified, then you will be able to list your haunt and post a picture of it as well. The good thing is, next year you will be able to update it with a new picture or website or what ever very easily. So if you signued up before sept 14 2007, then you need to go back to www.hauntseeker.com and sign up again. Sorry but the sites needs more information.

www.hauntseeker.com


----------

